# Fish Flake Creatures...



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

So, I went into my fish flake container to feed out some isopods this evening, lo' and behold... some unfamiliar little guys were crawling around. This is less than 2 weeks since the last feed out, where I noticed NOTHING. (not to say a few of them weren't already inside). The first thing that gave it away to me was the lack of "flake" appearance in the fish food. It seemed slightly decomposed. Upon closer inspection I realized I have an infestation of some sort. Before I freak out and discard this flake food, I thought I'd see if these guys could be beneficial microfauna of some sort. They don't seem to be like any springtail that I have worked with. But I am not certain either way. 
Here's a few photos. Forgive the quality, I am only able to work with an iPhone. 







Thanks!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mites???????


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey Dillon. Their body was more elongated than a mites would be. I really need better photos. Maybe I can steal the woman's camera tomorrow and post more pics.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm reminds me of booklice


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. They look booklice (psocids). Food for froglet.


----------



## Umbra (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe they can be cultured as well without much effort. They seem to do well on things like yeast, flour, rice etc. I'm pretty sure I've seen some threads on this forum outlining accidental cultures people have started.

Found one: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/60732-new-pumilio-froglet-feeder-insect.html


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think they are booklice (psocid)


----------

